# those log stools i mentioned



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

not perfect but here are a few prototypes.

i need some liquid nails to put in the holes where the dowel screws go and where the legs meet the top


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those look cool midge. How did you attach the legs to the top? Mortice and tenon? 
How are you going to finish it?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

no not m/t. maybe next time. the dowel screws. i have commercial account with fastenal so theyre reasonable. probably just clear poly unless u have a suggestion.


----------

